# 2 girls shoot nice Michigan birds on camera



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out two good looking ladies taking nice Michigan birds! One even gets on with a 10 gauge and the bird ends up with a double bird! Like what you see check out more at http://www.passthroughproductions.com We are a new sponsor/advertiser here on Michigan Sportsman!

http://youtu.be/hzxteUTm_SQ


----------



## postban (Jan 26, 2009)

GregWhitetail said:


> Check out two good looking ladies taking nice Michigan birds! One even gets on with a 10 gauge and the bird ends up with a double bird! Like what you see check out more at http://www.passthroughproductions.com We are a new sponsor/advertiser here on Michigan Sportsman!
> 
> http://youtu.be/hzxteUTm_SQ


Cool vid and nice shooting Ladies!


----------



## Hookspur (Aug 27, 2011)

Katie Bowen is my newest hero! Her excitement is so authentic, and absolutely charming (she ain't hard to look at, either)!

Congratulations, ladies!!!


----------

